# Winter



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

One month on it and we love it so far. Does anyone have any experience on how this car holds up in a nasty midwest winter? Any opinions on how it drives in the snow? I was think of shutting it down for this upcoming winter and going back to the gas hog for 3-4 months (1500 Silverado). It will make me sad as we really are liking this car. It's an animal on the highway. Washington DC trip next week


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

With Michelin X-ice XI-3 tires, this car was amazing in the worst of the snow, and I drove a lot of miles in it.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Works fine in St Louis, but if it's Ice or a Blizzard I'd grab the hog


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

We had the worst winter in a long time here in Michigan and it did pretty good. Only time I had a problem is when my road wasn't plowed for a couple days and there was a foot plus.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

my commute is over the rocky mountains

the car is fine.

i run *Hakkapeliitta studded tires*


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Ran just fine in the MN winter. No issues starting in the -20 weather. I run blizzaks on ours instead of the LTZ 18's. Only 1 slide this year and it was on glare ice that wouldn't melt because of the cold temps.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Ran just fine here in ohio. I will be getting another set of rims for snow tires. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Does fine, but you will need snow tires.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, get winter tires. I'm also in Wi and it's been very good. I'm on general altimax arctics. I had them mounted on some of the "sport edition" wheels from tirerack (F7 model I think). Very good combination and very much worth the added expense. My silverado stayed in the garage almost the whole winter.


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

I got mine in January and it ran through remaining winter just fine, The stock tires handled the roads well (I'm a very conservative winter driver though). I did run a diesel additive for extra protection.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

jcihos said:


> Ran just fine in the MN winter. No issues starting in the -20 weather. I run blizzaks on ours instead of the LTZ 18's. Only 1 slide this year and it was on glare ice that wouldn't melt because of the cold temps.


Are you lost? LTZ 18s... LOL


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I pulled this link off another thread on here.... pretty sure 18s existed....

18 CHEVROLET CHEVY CRUZE WHEELS RIMS OEM | eBay

I wouldn't know for sure as I have 16" fatties


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Are you lost? LTZ 18s... LOL


No I am not lost are you?? I didn't think I made it difficult to understand... I take off the 18's shown here.. 


and put on the blizzaks shown here..


Result = better traction in the snow in MN during the winter along with no corrosion on the 18's.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jcihos said:


> No I am not lost are you?? I didn't think I made it difficult to understand... I take off the 18's shown here..
> 
> 
> and put on the blizzaks shown here..
> ...


nope, youre still lost


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Washington DC trip next week :smile:


Thats close to home lol, I'd agree to set of snow tires&rims


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jcihos said:


> No I am not lost are you?? I didn't think I made it difficult to understand... I take off the 18's shown here..
> 
> 
> and put on the blizzaks shown here..
> ...


How did you get those to fit on your Diesel?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

For the OP - this thread is good reading about owning a Diesel in the winter time...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/46073-extreme-cold.html


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> How did you get those to fit on your Diesel?


He obviously doesn't have a Diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It's winter here and temperature is getting into single digits C at night although daytime we are still getting 18 - 20C and I feel lucky to be able to use summer tyres all year round.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> He obviously doesn't have a Diesel.


He knows that, just messin around.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> He knows that, just messin around.


Correct I do not have a diesel. The OP asked how the cars handle during the winter so I was giving my experience with it even though it's not a diesel. The point I was trying to make to some is that now tires on these cars definately help but I guess they didn't get that.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jcihos said:


> Correct I do not have a diesel. The OP asked how the cars handle during the winter so I was giving my experience with it even though it's not a diesel. The point I was trying to make to some is that now tires on these cars definately help but I guess they didn't get that.


I think you missed the point of the original question. The diesel is quite a bit heavier and the handling and traction in the snow pretty much make it a different car as far as driving it goes as there is much more weight on the front wheels.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jcihos said:


> Correct I do not have a diesel. The OP asked how the cars handle during the winter so I was giving my experience with it even though it's not a diesel. The point I was trying to make to some is that now tires on these cars definately help but I guess they didn't get that.


It *is* in the Diesel forum.  No hard feelings, just sayin'. The Diesel is a completely different animal than the non-diesel.


----------

